# Debian-Update von 5 auf 7



## hahni (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerade eben von Debian 5 auf 7 updaten. Vielleicht hätte ich die 6er nicht auslassen sollen. Doch nun kann ich das leider nicht rückgängig machen, weil schon Pakete installiert wurden, die von der 7er-Version sind.

Fakt ist, dass ich mit folgendem Fehler konfrontiert bin:
--
h1795796:/# apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um dies zu korrigieren.
Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
  libc-bin: Stört: libc6 (< 2.10) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
  libc-dev-bin: Hängt ab: libc6 (> 2.13) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
                Empfiehlt: manpages-dev ist aber nicht installiert
  libc6-i686: Hängt ab (vorher): libc6 (= 2.13-38) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
  locales: Hängt ab: glibc-2.13-1
  nscd: Hängt ab: libc6 (> 2.13) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
E: Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
--

Was tun, um das Problem zu beheben?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2013)

Ein upgrade aud eine neue Major Version macht man per dist-upgrade und nicht upgrade. Schau Dir am Besten mal die Debian Update Tutorials auf howtoforge.com an.


----------



## hahni (12. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß. Das ist auch bei Ubuntu so. Doch das ändert nichts am aufgetretenen Fehler:

--
h1795796:/# apt-get dist-upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um dies zu korrigieren.
Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
  libc-bin: Stört: libc6 (< 2.10) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
  libc-dev-bin: Hängt ab: libc6 (> 2.13) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
                Empfiehlt: manpages-dev ist aber nicht installiert
  libc6-i686: Hängt ab (vorher): libc6 (= 2.13-38) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
  locales: Hängt ab: glibc-2.13-1
  nscd: Hängt ab: libc6 (> 2.13) aber 2.7-18lenny7 ist installiert
E: Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
--


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2013)

Und was passiert wenn Du wie vorgeschlagen:

apt-get -f install

ausführst?


----------



## hahni (12. Juni 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon probiert und da wird auch die libc6 vermisst 

--
h1795796:/# apt-get -f install
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Abhängigkeiten werden korrigiert... Fertig
Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht länger benötigt:
  php-fpdf egroupware-mydms
Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
  binutils cpp cpp-4.7 g++ g++-4.7 gcc gcc-4.7 libc6 libc6-dev libgcc1 libgmp10 libgomp1 libitm1 libmpc2 libmpfr4 libquadmath0 libstdc++6 libstdc++6-4.7-dev make multiarch-support
Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
  binutils-doc cpp-doc gcc-4.7-locales g++-multilib g++-4.7-multilib gcc-4.7-doc libstdc++6-4.7-dbg gcc-multilib manpages-dev autoconf automake1.9 libtool flex bison gdb gcc-doc gcc-4.7-multilib libmudflap0-4.7-dev libgcc1-dbg
  libgomp1-dbg libitm1-dbg libquadmath0-dbg libmudflap0-dbg libcloog-ppl0 libppl-c2 libppl7 binutils-gold glibc-doc libstdc++6-4.7-doc make-doc
Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
  g++-4.3 gcc-4.3 libstdc++6-4.3-dev
Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
  cpp-4.7 g++-4.7 gcc-4.7 libgmp10 libitm1 libmpc2 libmpfr4 libquadmath0 libstdc++6-4.7-dev multiarch-support
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  binutils cpp g++ gcc libc6 libc6-dev libgcc1 libgomp1 libstdc++6 make
10 aktualisiert, 10 neu installiert, 3 zu entfernen und 329 nicht aktualisiert.
11 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt.
Es müssen noch 0B von 38,5MB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
Nach dieser Operation werden 44,6MB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? J
Vorkonfiguration der Pakete ...
(Lese Datenbank ... 57170 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von libc6 2.7-18lenny7 (durch .../libc6_2.13-38_i386.deb) ...
Checking for services that may need to be restarted...
Checking init scripts...
WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version
2.6.26 or later. Please upgrade your kernel before installing
glibc.

The installation of a 2.6 kernel _could_ ask you to install a new libc
first, this is NOT a bug, and should *NOT* be reported. In that case,
please add lenny sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list and run:
  apt-get install -t lenny linux-image-2.6
Then reboot into this new kernel, and proceed with your upgrade
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-38_i386.deb (--unpack):
 Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-38_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
--


----------



## hahni (12. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Befehl "aptapt-get build-dep -s libc6-dev" erscheint in der Fehlerausgabe unter anderem folgendes:

--
Paketlisten werden gelesen...
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut...
Lese Status-Informationen ein...
Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
  defoma dnsutils g++-4.3 gcc-4.3 klogd libbind9-50 libc-client2007b
  libdigest-sha1-perl libdns58 libgs8 libisccfg50 libkrb53 libperl5.10
  libstdc++6-4.3-dev lzma openssh-client openssh-server psfontmgr sasl2-bin
  smbfs squid ssh sysklogd
Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
  autoconf automake autopoint autotools-dev build-essential cpp-4.4 cpp-4.7
  debhelper diffstat dpkg-dev fakeroot fdupes g++-4.4 g++-4.4-multilib g++-4.7
  gcc-4.4 gcc-4.4-base gcc-4.4-multilib gcc-4.7 gcc-4.7-multilib gcc-multilib
  gettext git git-man html2text intltool-debian krb5-locales lib64gcc1
  lib64gomp1 lib64itm1 lib64quadmath0 lib64stdc++6 libalgorithm-diff-perl
  libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl libalgorithm-merge-perl libapt-inst1.5
  libapt-pkg4.12 libasprintf0c2 libavahi-client3 libavahi-common-data
  libavahi-common3 libbind9-80 libc-client2007e libc6-amd64 libc6-dev-amd64
  libclass-isa-perl libcroco3 libcurl3-gnutls libdb5.1 libdbus-1-3 libdns88
  libdpkg-perl liberror-perl libfile-copy-recursive-perl
  libfile-fcntllock-perl libgeoip1 libgettextpo0 libgmp10 libgs9 libgs9-common
  libgssapi-krb5-2 libijs-0.35 libisc84 libisccc80 libisccfg82 libitm1
  libjasper1 libjbig0 libjbig2dec0 libjpeg8 libk5crypto3 libkrb5-3
  libkrb5support0 liblcms2-2 libltdl7 liblwres80 liblzma5
  libmail-sendmail-perl libmpc2 libmpfr4 libmysqlclient18 libonig2 libp11-kit0
  libpam-modules-bin libperl5.14 libqdbm14 libquadmath0 libreadline6 librtmp0
  libsensors4 libssl1.0.0 libstdc++6-4.4-dev libstdc++6-4.7-dev libswitch-perl
  libsys-hostname-long-perl libtalloc2 libtdb1 libtinfo5 libunistring0
  multiarch-support patch po-debconf poppler-data quilt squid-langpack squid3
  squid3-common xz-utils
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  apt apt-utils base-files binutils cpp dpkg fetchmail fontconfig-config g++
  gcc gettext-base ghostscript gsfonts ifupdown initscripts ldap-utils libacl1
  libapache2-mod-php5 libapt-pkg-perl libattr1 libauthen-pam-perl libbind-dev
  libblkid1 libc6 libc6-dev libcups2 libcupsimage2 libcurl3 libdbd-mysql-perl
  libdbi-perl libdigest-md4-perl libfontconfig1 libgcc1 libgcrypt11
  libgnutls26 libgomp1 libgpg-error0 libhtml-parser-perl libidn11
  libio-pty-perl libldap-2.4-2 liblocale-gettext-perl libneon27
  libneon27-gnutls libnet-libidn-perl libnet-ssleay-perl libnss-ldap
  libpam-krb5 libpam-modules libpam-runtime libpam0g libpcre3 libpq5
  libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libselinux1 libslang2 libsnmp-base libsnmp15
  libsqlite3-0 libssh2-1 libstdc++6 libtasn1-3 libterm-readkey-perl
  libtext-charwidth-perl libtext-iconv-perl libtiff4 libunicode-map-perl
  libunicode-map8-perl libunicode-string-perl libuuid1 libwbclient0 libxml2
  linux-libc-dev lprng m4 make mysql-common netbase perl perl-base
  perl-modules php-apc php5-cli php5-common php5-curl php5-gd php5-imap
  php5-ldap php5-mcrypt php5-mysql php5-pgsql php5-sqlite postfix psmisc samba
  samba-common slapd smbclient smbldap-tools squidguard sysvinit-utils tar
  ttf-dejavu-core ttf-dejavu-extra update-inetd util-linux
WARNUNG: Die folgenden essentiellen Pakete werden entfernt.
Dies sollte NICHT geschehen, außer Sie wissen genau, was Sie tun!
  lzma (wegen dpkg)
107 aktualisiert, 108 neu installiert, 23 zu entfernen und 225 nicht aktualisiert.
--

Die Installation wird wegen lzma in jedem Fall schief gehen, oder?


----------



## hahni (13. Juni 2013)

Scheint weitestgehen zu laufen. Allerdings hält sich noch immer ein Fehler hartnäckig:

--
h1795796:/# apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
1 nicht vollstÃ¤ndig installiert oder entfernt.
Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusÃ¤tzlich benutzt.
MÃ¶chten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
slapd (2.4.23-7.3) wird eingerichtet ...
  Backing up /etc/ldap/slapd.conf in /var/backups/slapd-2.4.11-1+lenny2... done.
  Moving old database directories to /var/backups:
  Loading from /var/backups/slapd-2.4.11-1+lenny2:
  - directory dc=villa-editha,dc=de... failed.

Loading the database from the LDIF dump failed with the following
error while running slapadd:
    /var/backups/slapd-2.4.11-1+lenny2/dc=villa-editha,dc=de.ldif: No such file or directory
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von slapd (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 slapd
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
--


----------

